# Chapman Video



## FilmFanatic (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, so I just finished a rough cut of my Chapman video and couldn't be happier. Took 4 days of shooting and an awesome crew but we busted it out. I was just wondering who else here is applying for Fall 09 to Chapman? Film Production? I wish everyone the best of luck and hope to find some pre-film school friends on here.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Feb 21, 2009)

wait... for undergrad? Fall '09? I'm confused... that video was due November 15th.

... but yes, I applied there. I'm so nervous. ugh.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea for undergrad. I am a transfer student so it's not due until march 1st. I am really nervous too.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Feb 21, 2009)

oh alright I gotcha.I was concerned there for a second. Being a regular undergrad applicant and getting the dates so horrendously mixed up would've been a pretty tragic story. 

Have you posted your film anywhere for me to check out?


----------



## AaronK (Feb 21, 2009)

I applied there as well.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Feb 22, 2009)

Aaron and Fanatic, how are you guys feeling about your chances?


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 22, 2009)

I really don't know. I feel confident in my application, just not that confident in the decision. I told myself as long as I felt like I put everything I could into my application I cant get mad about the decision. So rain or shine I am happy with the decision.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 22, 2009)

O and in response to posting my video, I am skeptical just because I feel that my idea is really original and am a little bit scared that someone will try and rip it off, submit a similar video to Chapman, and then screw my chances up.


----------



## AshleyM (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this a new requirement to submit a video?  I haven't heard of them requesting that before.  But, then again, I'm applying to grad school and they don't have a video as part of the application.

I thought perhaps they are getting more selective and that this video requirement was part of that.

What were the requirements for the video?

Thanks.


----------



## AaronK (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not holding my breath.  Just statistically.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea, well I have a few friends that have gotten in which makes me feel a little better about it. I spent a long time on all my applications. I am just finishing up my Chapman one this week. I put a lot of creative thought into every word, and my video took me about a month. All I can do now is wait, but I am content with my submissions.


----------

